# 6 butts...VIDEO ADDED



## Greg Rempe (Jul 25, 2008)

Going on the Klose early tomorrow morning (2am) for a party later on Saturday...I am shooting a video for Puff just to make sure he knows that I cook on the Klose.

Woodman, what time will I expect you over tonight to help me through the night?


----------



## surfinsapo (Jul 25, 2008)

You go Greg!!!!


----------



## Cookerme (Jul 25, 2008)

Well with Woodman helping this cook will go down in history for the invention of Tequila pork burnt ends.


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Jul 25, 2008)

Nothing wrong with tequila burnt ends in my book!


----------



## Tannehill Kid (Jul 25, 2008)

Greg are you cooking with all wood or using to charcoal too.  What kind of wood are you using if any.  Thanks TK


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 26, 2008)

You can shoot the video for Puff but let everyone see it.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 26, 2008)

Tannehill Kid said:
			
		

> Greg are you cooking with all wood or using to charcoal too.  What kind of wood are you using if any.  Thanks TK



I start with a bed of coals but then go to all wood...using hickory this time around!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jul 26, 2008)

Thanks for the invite, Greg!  

We want to see pics!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 26, 2008)

Tannehill Kid said:
			
		

> Greg are you cooking with all wood or using to charcoal too.  What kind of wood are you using if any.  Thanks TK



Greg always cooks with wood, sometimes he even puts some in the fire!


----------



## Diva Q (Jul 26, 2008)

Good Luck Greg!

Have a great cook. Looking forward to seeing your pictures of the Klose and cook.


----------



## surfinsapo (Jul 26, 2008)

A few pics Greg...please? have fun brother...


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 26, 2008)

WAKE UP GREG!!!!!!!

YOUR MAVERICK IS GOING OFF.!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 26, 2008)

Uh, when you are running a Klose...you don't use a Maverick...you're up tending the fire... :roll:


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 26, 2008)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Uh, when you are running a Klose...you don't use a Maverick...you're up tending the fire... :roll:



My Bad.  

How will you find time to take a video.  Do you have a camera girl ?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 26, 2008)

no progress pics?


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 26, 2008)

Got 2 of the 6 resting...4 more have hit the foil for finishing...I'll be honest...you can't forget about the fire for a second...the minute you do your coal bed goes bye bye...then its a race to get something back to help light the next log.

But everything looks good!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jul 26, 2008)

Pics?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 26, 2008)

I got a feeling this is something of a dream sequence.


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 26, 2008)

Give Greg a break.  It takes a while to edit videos.  I am sure he is hard at work.


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Jul 26, 2008)

JB can do it in 10 minutes :roll:


----------



## Tannehill Kid (Jul 26, 2008)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Got 2 of the 6 resting...4 more have hit the foil for finishing...I'll be honest...you can't forget about the fire for a second...the minute you do your coal bed goes bye bye...then its a race to get something back to help light the next log.
> 
> But everything looks good!


Greg I talked to Dave Klose about that and he gave me a few tips on keeping the fire going and it has saved me alot of stress   Give him a call you already know how much he likes to talk


----------



## big dude (Jul 26, 2008)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Uh, when you are running a Klose...you don't use a Maverick...you're up tending the fire... :roll:



As a Klose owner, I know what you're saying, but I've found (remember I'm a novice) it's runs well with pretty big chunks of wood - maybe 3 times the wrist sized splits often talked about (12"-14" dia log split into 6 pieces x 18" long).  This cuts wood feeding way down and still burns clean in mine with the inlet damper at about 50%.  It's basically the same size I use in my fireplace.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 26, 2008)

ah...learning to cook on a new pit...that's what barbecue is all about.
Tips are great, but nothing beats experience.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 27, 2008)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> ah...learning to cook on a new pit...that's what barbecue is all about.
> Tips are great, but nothing beats experience.



Ahhh yeah, I remeber the first time I cooked 6 picnics on my WSM, I slept like a baby that night!


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 27, 2008)

When is this cook going to happen ?


----------



## Tannehill Kid (Jul 27, 2008)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":3r1xxv8q]ah...learning to cook on a new pit...that's what barbecue is all about.
> Tips are great, but nothing beats experience.



Ahhh yeah, I remeber the first time I cooked 6 picnics on my WSM, I slept like a baby that night![/quote:3r1xxv8q]Know what you mean about the WSM.  The first time I cooked on it sat around with it for a couple of hours and them for got it.  Didn't have to baby sit it all day.  Stick burner I have to check it every 30-45 minutes.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 27, 2008)

I just figured since the Klose was free and I had an open concrete pad on the other side of the house...why not grab it up!  Besides, the butts were the best I have made so far...so juicy!

Which brings me to my next issue...it seems that during the course of my party SOMEONE over-served me...and I never got anything on video of the finished stuff...I just have the video of somewhere in the 5th hour of the cook or something...

<object classid="clsid27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000" width="437" height="370" id="viddler"><param name="movie" value="http://www.viddler.com/player/401f4d0f/"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><embed src="http://www.viddler.com/player/401f4d0f/" width="437" height="370" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowScriptAccess="always" allowFullScreen="true" name="viddler"></embed></object>


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 27, 2008)

This is the first time I get to say " Nice Work Greg"!!


----------



## Griff (Jul 27, 2008)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> This is the first time I get to say " Nice Work Greg"!!



I agree but it does sound kinda strange.
Nice video Greg. Good looking butts, also.


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Jul 27, 2008)

Nice job Greg. Good color on them butts.


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 27, 2008)

I stand corrected.   
'ATTABOY GREG! 8)


----------



## Unity (Jul 27, 2008)

Lookin' good, Greg. Heck of a nice free pit! 

--John


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 27, 2008)

Great job Greg, but no finished pictures?????   WTF is up with that?


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 27, 2008)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Great job Greg, but no finished pictures?????   WTF is up with that?


Nick he cooked something and posted it........  
I think we might owe him a break.   
It might (won't ) never happen again.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 27, 2008)

Puff said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know..................................


----------



## cleglue (Jul 27, 2008)

Greg,

Very nice job.


----------



## swampsauce (Jul 27, 2008)

Nice video Greg!


----------



## 007bond-jb (Jul 28, 2008)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Great job Greg, but no finished pictures?????   WTF is up with that?



Yeah WTF


----------



## monty3777 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## surfinsapo (Jul 28, 2008)

video was cool..


----------



## Toby Keil (Aug 1, 2008)

Video was great Greg, Where's the big finish?


----------



## Finney (Aug 2, 2008)

Toby keil said:
			
		

> Video was great Greg, Where's the big finish?


You mean, "The money shot"?!?!?  Greg can't hold the camera and sauce a butt at the same time.


----------



## TheCook (Aug 2, 2008)

Great video!  Klose is the pit maker out of Houston, right?  Seems like a pain to have to babysit it constantly like that.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Aug 2, 2008)

*Real bbq'er*s don't find it a pain at all!    8)  8)


----------



## TheCook (Aug 2, 2008)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> *Real bbq'er*s don't find it a pain at all!    8)  8)



LOL.  Real BBQers?  I'm not the one who lives in Ohio!!!!


----------



## TheCook (Aug 2, 2008)

I guess I'm just spoiled by my trusty WSM, the lazy man's pit!


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 2, 2008)

Love2<º((((>< said:
			
		

> [quote="Greg Rempe":1zk3gbsu]*Real bbq'er*s don't find it a pain at all!    8)  8)



LOL.  Real BBQers?  I'm not the one who lives in Ohio!!!!    [/quote:1zk3gbsu]
Whatcha' sayin' dude?
We have to live in Texas to cook great Q'?
Come on over......I'll teach ya' right!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Aug 3, 2008)

Love2<º((((>< said:
			
		

> [quote="Greg Rempe":2ce3wfcd]*Real bbq'er*s don't find it a pain at all!    8)  8)



LOL.  Real BBQers?  I'm not the one who lives in Ohio!!!!    [/quote:2ce3wfcd]

Hey, I take offense to that even though I know it was made in jest.  For the record:

1.  The Ribfest competions that you see around the country originated in Cleveland.

2.  Cincinnati's Nickname is Porkopolis dating back to 1835 when Cincinnati was the country's chief hog packing center.  

3. One of the most famous rib joints in the country is located in Ohio, Montgomery Inn, try it sometime.

4.  When the last two Jack Daniel's Champions came into Ohio last month, they were soundly beaten by Big Mike (a member of this forum) and several other Ohio Teams.

5.  And finally as a tribute to the pig which everyone with any sense about them knows is the only true BBQ,  I'll leave you with a picture from the streets of Cincinnati and our famous flying pigs!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Aug 3, 2008)

Love2<º((((>< said:
			
		

> I guess I'm just spoiled by my trusty WSM, the lazy man's pit!



I have 2 of those as well. 8)


----------



## TheCook (Aug 3, 2008)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> [quote="Love2<º((((><":2ilz7f6w][quote="Greg Rempe":2ilz7f6w]*Real bbq'er*s don't find it a pain at all!    8)  8)



LOL.  Real BBQers?  I'm not the one who lives in Ohio!!!!    [/quote:2ilz7f6w]

Hey, I take offense to that even though I know it was made in jest.  For the record:

1.  The Ribfest competions that you see around the country originated in Cleveland.

2.  Cincinnati's Nickname is Porkopolis dating back to 1835 when Cincinnati was the country's chief hog packing center.  

3. One of the most famous rib joints in the country is located in Ohio, Montgomery Inn, try it sometime.

4.  When the last two Jack Daniel's Champions came into Ohio last month, they were soundly beaten by Big Mike (a member of this forum) and several other Ohio Teams.

5.  And finally as a tribute to the pig which everyone with any sense about them knows is the only true BBQ,  I'll leave you with a picture from the streets of Cincinnati and our famous flying pigs![/quote:2ilz7f6w]


----------



## Cliff H. (Aug 3, 2008)

Love2<º((((>< said:
			
		

>



Don't give in so quick......I was getting all ready to back you up.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Aug 3, 2008)

Love2<º((((>< said:
			
		

> [quote="Kloset BBQR":16h8n2tu][quote="Love2<º((((><":16h8n2tu][quote="Greg Rempe":16h8n2tu]*Real bbq'er*s don't find it a pain at all!    8)  8)



LOL.  Real BBQers?  I'm not the one who lives in Ohio!!!!    [/quote:16h8n2tu]

Hey, I take offense to that even though I know it was made in jest.  For the record:

1.  The Ribfest competions that you see around the country originated in Cleveland.

2.  Cincinnati's Nickname is Porkopolis dating back to 1835 when Cincinnati was the country's chief hog packing center.  

3. One of the most famous rib joints in the country is located in Ohio, Montgomery Inn, try it sometime.

4.  When the last two Jack Daniel's Champions came into Ohio last month, they were soundly beaten by Big Mike (a member of this forum) and several other Ohio Teams.

5.  And finally as a tribute to the pig which everyone with any sense about them knows is the only true BBQ,  I'll leave you with a picture from the streets of Cincinnati and our famous flying pigs![/quote:16h8n2tu]






[/quote:16h8n2tu]

LOL!  You're forgiven! Besides, Rempe's not from Ohio anyways!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 3, 2008)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> [quote="Love2<º((((><":3021ptbj][quote="Kloset BBQR":3021ptbj][quote="Love2<º((((><":3021ptbj][quote="Greg Rempe":3021ptbj]*Real bbq'er*s don't find it a pain at all!    8)  8)



LOL.  Real BBQers?  I'm not the one who lives in Ohio!!!!    [/quote:3021ptbj]

Hey, I take offense to that even though I know it was made in jest.  For the record:

1.  The Ribfest competions that you see around the country originated in Cleveland.

2.  Cincinnati's Nickname is Porkopolis dating back to 1835 when Cincinnati was the country's chief hog packing center.  

3. One of the most famous rib joints in the country is located in Ohio, Montgomery Inn, try it sometime.

4.  When the last two Jack Daniel's Champions came into Ohio last month, they were soundly beaten by Big Mike (a member of this forum) and several other Ohio Teams.

5.  And finally as a tribute to the pig which everyone with any sense about them knows is the only true BBQ,  I'll leave you with a picture from the streets of Cincinnati and our famous flying pigs![/quote:3021ptbj]






[/quote:3021ptbj]

LOL!  You're forgiven! Besides, Rempe's not from Ohio anyways![/quote:3021ptbj]

Don't go there............we're not sure he was from here either!
BTW Greg, the attic is gonna be crowded this winter, huh!


----------



## Rag1 (Aug 3, 2008)

Ohio, where is that??  Is that what the Dems call 'fly over country"?


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Aug 3, 2008)

No its the place where liberal campaigns go to die!

Just ask President John "I can't believe I'm losing to this Moron! Kerry!


----------

